
API Without Secrets: Introduction to Vulkan - eriknstr
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/api-without-secrets-introduction-to-vulkan-preface
======
eriknstr
I was trying to find out whether or not SteamOS supports the hardware of the
Intel NUC Kit NUC6i7KYK "Skull Canyon" Mini PC when I came across an AMA on
reddit by the Skull Canyon team [0] and at one point in that thread someone
asked about Vulkan and that's where I found this.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4j15bs/were_the_intel...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4j15bs/were_the_intel_team_behind_the_new_skull_canyon/)

